# help setting up a scanner & mem using scuzi ...



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

I am new to Apple stuff.
I'm going to try to hook up a scuzi scanner to an Apple Macintosh,
and i've been told that if the scuzi chain is not done correctly
then the equipment can be damaged.

This is the older 50-way scuzi connectors, and i want to make sure
that i don't break either the scanner or the computer, so i want to
check that i'm doing it right before i fire it up.

I can make sure the plugs are in ok, and that the terminator is in
place, but what i am not sure about is the numbers.
How do i set the numbers ?
Are there numbers that should not be used ?
If i get the numbers wrong, what damage could occur ?

Is it correct that the computer or the scanner can be damaged if a
scuzi plug is withdrawn while the system is 'live' ?

I also have a scuzi memory unit which i am told will be needed to
hold the stuff from the scanner, does it matter which order they are
from the computer ?

This is how i expect to set it ....

[computer]...cable...[mem unit]...cable...[scanner]...termin

I hope i have that right ....

Regards, John


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Can you list the SCSI model of scanner you have?

You have to terminator the end of the SCSI line. Usually SCSI numbers don't matter, (can be 1-6), but some devices are locked into a specific number.

You can just connected the scanner and see if it is recognized, by downloading a program like SCSI Prober. If it is the same as another device it won't hurt the devices. You than can power down and trying changing it if needed. (I would suggest not hot plugging those SCSI devices. Assuming its SCSI-2)


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Headrush,

I can give you the model number - it is a 'Umax SE6'
But its not quite the same as these pictures from the internet,
there is a lamp in the lid, thats the only difference.

Also, i am a little confused about how to arrange the scuzi plugs.
I think the 25 way 'D' socket might be a scuzi fitting,
as some of my scuzi cables have this at one end.

The memory unit has two 50 way scuzi points,
so there is no confusion with that.
One in, and one out. (or terminated)

But the scanner is not so clear.

Cheers, John


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

john1, 

You should be able to use either the D-sub connector or the 50 pin Centronics.

What kind of terminator do you have? Usually the Centronics pass thru type are the most common and easiest.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Thank you Headrush,

however, i intend to use them both.
One with the scuzi going in,
and one with the scuzi going out.

The selection of cables i have includes a cable with a 25-way 
D plug at one end, and a 50-way centronics at the other end.

So i can arrange the sequence in a series terminating at the scanner.

I will not remove any of the scuzi plugs while the system is live,
in case this causes any damage.

The Numbers.
------------

This is where i have no idea.
So i have to be very careful.

Very careful indeed, cos i don't want to damage any of the stuff.
So i have to pay close attention to the advice i am given.
***_
If it is the same as another device it won't hurt the devices._
***
Right.
I do not want to hurt any of the devices.
So, do i set all the numbers to be the same in order to be safe ?

I am trying to find info on the web, but i am not so good
at finding what i need to know.

Here is a picture of the end termination that i have.

John 

***********


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

john1, this is getting confusing.

Could you just list the SCSI devices you want to connect, the type of connector/s on each, and all the SCSI cables you have. (with end types)

As for numbers, two the same shouldn't hurt anything, but of course won't work. Just avoid using zero, as that is the number of internal hard drives. The computer is actually given SCSI number 7 internally, but this isn't a selectable number on any devices I have seen. (if so avoid it also)


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

> Could you just list the SCSI devices you want to connect, the type of connector/s on each, and all the SCSI cables you have. (with end types)


.
.
Hi Headrush,

I want to connect a scuzi scanner, and an ext memory unit.
I have sufficient cables, and a terminator.
I should be alright there.

As for the numbering,
there i am quite perplexed.

I am peplexed because i don't know yet if i can damage any of it
by getting the numbers wrong, although i am beginning to think not.

I am beginning to think that the only way to find out what to expect
will be to put it all together, and start it up.

I am unwilling to do that, as i dont have any replacement computers
or scanners, in the event that one of these gets damaged by my
impatience, and inability to figure out what to expect.
Even though i have read through this thread many times, i still have
no idea how the numbering arrangement is managed by the computer,
or what i am supposed to do to set up the numbers.

*****************************

So i have made up some possibilites and written them here,
they are not real, i made them up.
They are to illustrate the way that someone could describe how to
deal with the numbering.
These possibilities are just made up - they are not real,
i just made them up. You dont need to tell me that none of them
are anything like the reality. I would be surprised if one was
anything like reality. They are only an illustration of the way
that someone could describe how to deal with the numbering.

*****************************
*****************************
.
.
.
Numbers: possible answer 1:

Each of the devices you wish to connect to your computer should be
numbered according to its position counting away from the computer.

*************

Numbers, possible answer 2 :

Each of the devices has a number written on its back. These numbers
should be entered into the 'SCSI Numbering List' which is under the
devices section in the SCSI configurations.

*************

Numbers: possible answer 3 :

You will have to choose a number for each device. They can be in any
order along the daisy chain. You will also have to enter into the
computer the type of device, and its number into the space reserved
in the 'Devices' section.

*************

Numbers: possible answer 4 :

The computer will detect that an SCSI daisy chain is connected.
The computer will produce a series of boxes asking for information
on each device in turn, and what number you wish to assign to it.

*************

There are an almost endless series of possibilities.

*************

Please let me know what sort of thing i can expect.

*************

If i know what to expect, i could probably handle it.

*************

Thanks for your help and information, i am still very
wary of going ahead and firing things up until i am
a bit happier that i have done it properly.

Cheers, John


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

john1, not quite sure what you were asking there.

Duplicate SCSIs numbers won't hurt the device. This shouldn't be a problem anyways as you are going to number each and make sure no duplicates.

The SCSI number DOESN'T have to correlate to the physical position in the chain. If a device has an adjustable SCSI number, its not hardcoded and you can use anywhere from 1-6.

You don't have to do anything in the OS, this is all hardware based.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

PS, what do you mean by a external memory unit?


----------



## gslrider (Apr 18, 2007)

It doesn't matter what order the peripherals are in a daisy chain (connecting more than one SCSI devise to a single SCSI port on the system). These older SCSI devices should have an ID numbering switch in the back, just make sure each one is numbered differently. If 2 devices have the same ID number, only one will be recognized. Other than that, you don't have to worry about frying your peripherals.

Only 2 things to really remember, 1. SCSI is not the same as USB. You can't just plug and unplug them. You need to power down your system (everytime, or you chance at frying your system and/or peripherals. At the very least it'll crash your system and you'll have to restart anyway). And 2. Always use a terminator on the last SCSI device on that chain.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

well, my mate who gave me those bits, turned up.
He just plugged everything in and fired it up.

It didn't look like he checked anything.
It didnt look like he knew or cared what the numbers were.

I all works fine just as it should.

I asked him about the numbering,
he said, just make them all different.
I asked what if any are the same,
he said, only one may be recognised, or neither,
just switch off and re-set the numbers.
He did not think that would cause any harm.

I feel a lot more confident about it now.
Regards, John


----------

